# إما رؤيةُ هلالِ رمضانَ ليلةَ ثلاثين شعبان



## Ibn Nacer

Hello,


 يجب الصيام بأمر من أمرين:ا
١. إما رؤيةُ هلالِ رمضانَ ليلةَ ثلاثين شعبان – أي يوم 29 شعبان ليلاً
٢. أو إكمال الشهر ثلاثين يوماً​
How would you translate the sentence (in red) in this context?

Merci.


----------



## AndyRoo

Hello,

You could say:

Either sighting the new moon of Ramadan on the thirtieth night of Shaaban - that is, the night of 29 Shaaban.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

AndyRoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> You could say:
> 
> Either sighting the new moon of Ramadan on the thirtieth night of Shaaban - that is, the night of 29 Shaaban.


Thank you. This phrase (in Arabic) seems strange to me because I understand that "the thirtieth night of Shaaban" = "the night of 29 Shaaban", how is this possible?

Does "the thirtieth night of Shaaban" means  "the night of 30 Shaaban" ?


----------



## iAnwar

yes they are same


----------



## AndyRoo

Ibn Nacer said:


> Thank you. This phrase (in Arabic) seems strange to me because I understand that "the thirtieth night of Shaaban" = "the night of 29 Shaaban", how is this possible?
> 
> Does "the thirtieth night of Shaaban" means  "the night of 30 Shaaban" ?



Yes I think I made a mistake in the translation and it should be:

Either sighting the new moon of Ramadan on the thirtieth night eve of the thirtieth of Shaaban - that is, the night of 29 Shaaban.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

iAnwar said:


> yes they are same


Thank you.



AndyRoo said:


> Yes I think I made a mistake in the translation and it should be:
> 
> Either sighting the new moon of Ramadan on the thirtieth night eve of the thirtieth of Shaaban - that is, the night of 29 Shaaban.


Thank you. Is it a mistake in the translation or in the Arabic sentence? That is the question.

because I also understand that "ليلةَ ثلاثين شعبان" means "("during") the thirtieth night of the cha3bân"


----------



## Ibn Nacer

I think the problem is that the night precedes the day in islâm so I think that يوم 29 شعبان ليلاً means "the evening of 29 sha3bân," what do you think?

The limit is the maghrib...


----------



## cherine

Hi,

It's not about Islam or other religion. The Arabic expression ليلة ثلاثين شعبان is, like Andy said in his last post "the *eve *of the 30th of Sha3baan". 

Ou, en français: la *veille* du 30 Cha'ban. Donc, ce n'est pas "la nuit du 30" mais la veille du 30.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

cherine said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's not about Islam or other religion. The Arabic expression ليلة ثلاثين شعبان is, like Andy said in his last post "the *eve *of the 30th of Sha3baan".
> 
> Ou, en français: la *veille* du 30 Cha'ban. Donc, ce n'est pas "la nuit du 30" mais la veille du 30.


Ok merci. Mais alors que signfie  يوم 29 شعبان ليلاً ? Est-ce la nuit du 29 sha'bân ?


----------



## AndyRoo

Ibn Nacer said:


> Ok merci. Mais alors que signfie  يوم 29 شعبان ليلاً ? Est-ce la nuit du 29 sha'bân ?



Yes, that's right.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

AndyRoo said:


> Yes, that's right.


Thank you.

--------
Look at how this passage (source :http://islamqa.info/ar/106492) has been translated : 
الواجب على من رأى الهلال ليلة الثلاثين من شعبان أو ليلة الثلاثين من رمضان​ 
In english: What the one who sees the new moon *on the night of the      thirtieth* *of Sha’baan* or the thirtieth of Ramadaan...
In French: Il incombe à celui qui aperçoit le croissant lunaire *à la veille du 30e jour de Cha'bane* ou du Ramadan...

Je pense que le mot "veille" doit être compris comme étant en fait "la veille au soir (coucher du soleil)" or le soir (coucher du soleil) du 29 sha3bân correspond au début du 30 sha3bân et le début du 30 sha3bân c'est la nuit.

Dans le calendrier lunaire le jour commence au début de la nuit (coucher du soleil).


----------



## Bakr

Ibn Nacer said:


> Je pense que le mot "veille" doit être compris comme étant en fait "la veille au soir (coucher du soleil)"...



Oui, c'est ça.


----------



## fdb

As Ibn Nacer has explained, the Muslim day (يوم) begins at sunset, and consists of a period of night time (ليلة) followed by a period of daytime (نهار). The gloss "أي يوم 29 شعبان ليلاً" is actually wrong, at least in terms of traditional Muslim time-keeping.

يوم الجمعة begins at what in civil time is called sunset on Thursday and consists of ليلة الجمعة followed by نهار الجمعة .


----------



## Bakr

Tout cela est dans le contexte religieux, alors que 
d'ordinaire quand on parle de la nuit d'un
jour ça signifie la nuit de ce jour même.
Par exemple : 
ليلة السبت la nuit du samedi au dimanche

اليوم الإسلامي /اليوم الشرعي


----------



## Ibn Nacer

fdb said:


> As Ibn Nacer has explained, the Muslim day (يوم) begins at sunset, and consists of a period of night time (ليلة) followed by a period of daytime (نهار). The gloss "أي يوم 29 شعبان ليلاً" is actually wrong, at least in terms of traditional Muslim time-keeping.
> 
> يوم الجمعة begins at what in civil time is called sunset on Thursday and consists of ليلة الجمعة followed by نهار الجمعة .


Oui merci c'est bien ça, tu as bien expliqué. Et effectivement si " يوم 29 شعبان ليلاً" signifie bien "la nuit du 29 sha'bân" alors il y a un problème c'est pourquoi je me dit que l'auteur à utiliser deux manières d'exprimer les dates une religieuse et l'autre non religieuse (civile). Ainsi dans le sens non religieux, cette expression "*la nuit du 29 sha'bân*" désignerait : "*la nuit du 29 au 30 sha'bân*".




Bakr said:


> Tout cela est dans le contexte religieux, alors que
> d'ordinaire quand on parle de la nuit d'un
> jour ça signifie la nuit de ce jour même.
> Par exemple :
> ليلة السبت la nuit du samedi au dimanche
> 
> اليوم الإسلامي /اليوم الشرعي


Oui merci. C'est une bonne remarque. Merci pour le lien, l'article est intéressant et justement j’aurais une question concernant un passage :*وتكون الليلة تابعة لليوم الذي بعدها *: dans ce contexte que signifie le mot en rouge ? Est-ce que ça peut-être "appartient" ou "fait partie" ? On aurait : "et la nuit appartient au/fait partie du jour suivant" ?

Merci.


----------



## Bakr

Ibn Nacer said:


> "et la nuit fait partie du jour suivant" ?



Oui, ou "et la nuit est liée au jour suivant (à la journée qui lui succéde)".
Je pense que la confusion vient du fait que le mot "veille" 
n'a pas d'équivalent en arabe, on utilise  ليلة 
et parfois  عشية dans un autre contexte. 
Par exemple :
La veille du début des négociations عشية بدء المفاوضات


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bakr said:


> Oui, ou "et la nuit est liée au jour suivant (à la journée qui lui succéde)".



Ta traduction m'a fait réfléchir et maintenant je pense que ma traduction est fausse car le mot *اليوم* doit ici être compris dans le sens de "journée" or cela n'a pas de sens de dire "la nuit fait partie de la journée". Je pense que c'est ta traduction qui est correcte, le sens "être lié" est logique, je pense qu'on peut aussi dire "être rattaché" : "Et la nuit est liée/rattachée à la journée qui lui succède".

Ici http://www.almaany.com on trouve : تَابِع ( الجذر: تبع - المجال: صفات ) : مُضَاف , مَضْمُوم




Bakr said:


> Je pense que la confusion vient du fait que le mot "veille"
> n'a pas d'équivalent en arabe, on utilise  ليلة
> et parfois  عشية dans un autre contexte.
> Par exemple :
> La veille du début des négociations عشية بدء المفاوضات



Merci pour ces précisions.


----------



## Bakr

Ibn Nacer said:


> le sens "être lié" est logique, je pense qu'on peut aussi dire "être rattaché" : "Et la nuit est liée/rattachée à la journée qui lui succède".



Oui, une traduction peut toujours être améliorée en cherchant des synonymes pour être plus précis...
La traduction sur le forum est plutôt une explication, une petite aide...


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Bakr said:


> Oui, une traduction peut toujours être améliorée en cherchant des synonymes pour être plus précis...
> La traduction sur le forum est plutôt une explication, une petite aide...


Ta traduction m'a bien aidé merci.


----------

